# What MAC?



## CMAC (Apr 24, 2014)

After my latest PC issues I've had enough and feel a MAC is the way forward.

When I heard I can set up a partition to run my windows programmes as well that swung it.

I know a fair bit about PC specs but NADA about macs so any advice please?


Currently win 7 pro
Intel i7 930 @280GHz
6GB Ram
64 bit operating
Radeon HD 7900 GFX card

so I need something at least similar

thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

CMAC said:



			After my latest PC issues I've had enough and feel a MAC is the way forward.

When I heard I can set up a partition to run my windows programmes as well that swung it.

I know a fair bit about PC specs but NADA about macs so any advice please?


Currently win 7 pro
Intel i7 930 @280GHz
6GB Ram
64 bit operating
Radeon HD 7900 GFX card

so I need something at least similar

thanks
		
Click to expand...

Budget ?


----------



## Billythefish (Apr 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Budget ?
		
Click to expand...

And there is the big question. 

I went Mac bout 6 years ago, not regretted ever, not one bit.  Pcs are false economy. Once you go Mac you never go back. 

Welcome from the darkside.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 24, 2014)

Billythefish said:



			And there is the big question. 

I went Mac bout 6 years ago, not regretted ever, not one bit.  Pcs are false economy. Once you go Mac you never go back. 

Welcome from the darkside.
		
Click to expand...

I got rid of my PC for a Macbook Air 

In three years not had one single issue with it

My and the OH are Apple "fans"

Got two I pads - I pad mini , I phones and a Macbook - no need for anything else


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2014)

My wife had a macbook pro and updated it for an air. Far better than a pc in every way.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 24, 2014)

GB72 said:



			My wife had a macbook pro and updated it for an air. Far better than a pc in every way.
		
Click to expand...

You don't game do ya


----------



## GB72 (Apr 25, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			You don't game do ya 



View attachment 10129

Click to expand...

Yes but only on my xbox one. Titanfall fills my time.


----------



## MarkA (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a 27 inch Imac - gorgeous screen and handles media fantastically well - you may struggle with OSX at first but persevere - its much nicer than Windows 8, do remember everything Apple is twice the price of PCs and it will sucuck you in to an iPhone - my HTC One didn't sync well on the Mac
Mountain lion and above offers Bootcamp which is the dual boot windows /osx facility - Ive got it but not bothered yet. 
Good Luck


----------



## Rooter (Apr 25, 2014)

I went Mac a few years and regretted it, after using MS for so many years, i just couldnt get used to it. Ultrabook with windows 8 is the future. Try and have a decent play on one first Cmac would be my advice, and for a while too!!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 25, 2014)

I have ben using a macBook for three years and it has been bulletproof. No viruses, no system faults.

The operating system is so easy to use and takes very little to get used to.  And I worked in the Software business for 30 years using  Microsoft.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Budget ?
		
Click to expand...

anything that gives me the minimum same or better than I currently have.




I'm no further forward with whats what chaps, a mac, macbook, macair, macdonalds


----------



## Snelly (Apr 25, 2014)

I am very interested in this too as I have the same dilemma.  Have used high spec laptops for years and am considering a MacBook but don't know what I need in terms of model.  Budget is up to Â£1500.

Am also planning to get an Imac for home as the kids need a proper machine now for homework and so on. 

Advice welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## StevieT (Apr 25, 2014)

As has been said, once you go Mac - you never go back!

I made the switch about 4 years ago and never looked back.  Took some getting used to the OSX lay out / feel etc, but I love it now.

I went for an iMac - as I didn't need a macbook etc as I just work it from home.


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2014)

If you don't need portability and have a monitor etc then consider a mac mini


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2014)

http://store.apple.com/uk/buy-mac/imac

All four of those are spot on 

As Val said the Mac mini will do the business as well if you have monitor etc and that's around Â£500

As for laptops 

Again all the MacBooks are great with the spec getting better as the price increases

Obviously the Air ones are verY light and very thin but feel solid ( if that makes sense )

Obviously the user interface is bit different but once you are used to it it will be very smooth

They just work - no need for constant updates , no "wait while windows repairs etc " 

They cost a bit more but they are well worth it


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://store.apple.com/uk/buy-mac/imac

All four of those are spot on 

As Val said the Mac mini will do the business as well if you have monitor etc and that's around Â£500

As for laptops 

Again all the MacBooks are great with the spec getting better as the price increases

Obviously the Air ones are verY light and very thin but feel solid ( if that makes sense )

Obviously the user interface is bit different but once you are used to it it will be very smooth

They just work - no need for constant updates , no "wait while windows repairs etc " 

*They cost a bit more *but they are well worth it
		
Click to expand...


A bit!!... I have nothing against MACs but they are massviely overpriced. They all built on the same intel hardware as any PC or laptop.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			A bit!!... I have nothing against MACs but they are massviely overpriced. They all built on the same intel hardware as any PC or laptop.....
		
Click to expand...


Yeah ok - a lot more expensive but worth it IMO 

Yes the chip hardware is the same but the IOS software is worlds apart from windows IMO


----------



## G.U.R (Apr 25, 2014)

MAC's seem to get bad press because people seem to think you are paying for the name, which is partially true but they are immense pieces of kit. My daughter has got a MacBook Air which she got for University that she starts in September and she is more than pleased with it, she did have to buy a apple usb dvd drive, but she got it mainly because of it's size and portability with performance.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 25, 2014)

G.U.R said:



			MAC's seem to get bad press because people seem to think you are paying for the name, which is partially true but they are immense pieces of kit. My daughter has got a MacBook Air which she got for University that she starts in September and she is more than pleased with it, she did have to buy a apple usb dvd drive, but she got it mainly because of it's size and portability with performance.
		
Click to expand...

They are things of beauty, but the latop is still the workhorse of the corparate world. Some of the new ultrabooks are pretty damn good to I might add.


----------



## G.U.R (Apr 25, 2014)

Couldn't agree more, both me and my brother told her there were better spec'd laptops on the market for less money, but being a woman and a brand addict it had to be the Air.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 25, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:





guest100718 said:



			A bit!!... I have nothing against MACs but they are massviely overpriced. They all built on the same intel hardware as any PC or laptop.....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ok - a lot more expensive but worth it IMO 

Yes the chip hardware is the same but the IOS software is worlds apart from windows IMO
		
Click to expand...

Chip hardware doesn't really matter. It's the O/S that does.

After all, they haven't been only been on 'the same chip hardware' relatively recently. I can remember when they used Motorola 68Ks!


----------



## CMAC (Apr 25, 2014)

Spoke directly to Apple and made my choices

21.5-inch iMac 

Hardware
3.1GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.9GHz
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2X4GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M 1GB GDDR5
Apple Magic Mouse
Apple Wireless Keyboard 
Accessory Kit
Apple USB superdrive

Â£1403 +vat

however, the refurb part of the store makes significant savings (but not configerable)  plus if you dont need an i7 even more savings, so Snelly you could get a very good iMac 21.5" system well under Â£1500


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Chip hardware doesn't really matter. It's the O/S that does.

After all, they haven't been only been on 'the same chip hardware' relatively recently. I can remember when they used Motorola 68Ks!
		
Click to expand...

8 years or so I think. 

MACs are cleary all about the hardware...... From an enterprise perspective they are a pain, but more and more people want to use them, be that BYOD or coporate supplied.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome to the world of MAC - got yourself a great bit of kit :thup:


----------



## Snelly (Apr 25, 2014)

Think I am going to take the plunge and buy this..

http://www.johnlewis.com/apple-macb...6gb-ssd-8gb-ram-13-3-/p813156#tabinfo-ratings


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Think I am going to take the plunge and buy this..

http://www.johnlewis.com/apple-macb...6gb-ssd-8gb-ram-13-3-/p813156#tabinfo-ratings

Click to expand...


Very nice !


----------



## MarkA (Apr 25, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Spoke directly to Apple and made my choices

21.5-inch iMac 

Hardware
3.1GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.9GHz
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2X4GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M 1GB GDDR5
Apple Magic Mouse
Apple Wireless Keyboard 
Accessory Kit
Apple USB superdrive

Â£1403 +vat

however, the refurb part of the store makes significant savings (but not configerable)  plus if you dont need an i7 even more savings, so Snelly you could get a very good iMac 21.5" system well under Â£1500
		
Click to expand...



Make sure you spec the ram up now as you cant add to it later in the latest spec 21.5  - You can with a 27 inch though  and if you buy after market crucial ram I upgraded from 8 to 24gb of ram for Â£80 and its a piece of cake to do. welcome to the world of iMac


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 25, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			8 years or so I think. 

MACs are cleary all about the hardware...... From an enterprise perspective they are a pain, but more and more people want to use them, be that BYOD or coporate supplied.
		
Click to expand...

As I posted 'relatively' recently. Not sure on a more precise date. I used a Lisa for a while in the mid 80s. Can you remember them?

I disagree that it's the hardware. Though it has to be considered. In fact, the Mac really developed from the WIMP GUI that came from Xeroc PARC. It was the PC that was about hardware - that was, after all IBM's main business! MS/Windows has always been in catch-up mode!

Any mixed environment (of just about anything) causes issues for an enterprise.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 25, 2014)

MarkA said:



			Make sure you spec the ram up now as you cant add to it later in the latest spec 21.5  - You can with a 27 inch though  and if you buy after market crucial ram I upgraded from 8 to 24gb of ram for Â£80 and its a piece of cake to do. welcome to the world of iMac
		
Click to expand...

thanks, in win 7 I have 6gb but the op system only uses 4GB

any restrictions or similarities with iMac if I went from 8GB to 16GB?


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 25, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			As I posted 'relatively' recently. Not sure on a more precise date. I used a Lisa for a while in the mid 80s. Can you remember them?

I disagree that it's the hardware. Though it has to be considered. In fact, the Mac really developed from the WIMP GUI that came from Xeroc PARC. It was the PC that was about hardware - that was, after all IBM's main business! MS/Windows has always been in catch-up mode!

Any mixed environment (of just about anything) causes issues for an enterprise.
		
Click to expand...

I was 13 in the mid 80s.... we had Acorns and BBCs at school.


----------



## vkurup (Apr 25, 2014)

I hear Burburry is doing some good Macs....   

...for everything else, there is Windows..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 25, 2014)

vkurup said:



			I hear Burburry is doing some good Macs....   

...for everything else, there is Windows..
		
Click to expand...

That's if the windows hasn't crashed or is going through it's daily update or been effected by a virus and has a program that has stopped and "windows is trying to a find solution" - I have a solution - Bin windows


----------



## CMAC (Apr 25, 2014)

or in my case a silly teensy weensy little corrupted file in the root key that the IT guys could see but windows wouldnt allow it to be changed back

a swift 4 days later to rebuild the mutha and associated costs..........what a croc:angry:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 25, 2014)

I've had two Macbooks. My first was one of the original white ones right after they came out. Never had a problem with it, never slowed up, nothing - lasted me 8 years. Only reason I upgraded is because the wife was a little bit "aggressive" with the screen and the LCD cracked - the actual computer hardware was still fine. EIGHT YEARS. Good luck buying a windows laptop that lasts that long.

Had my new MBP for nearly a year and it's it's as good as the old one but quicker and shinier! 

Yes they're more expensive, but they last longer.


----------



## Lump (Apr 25, 2014)

I've been using a Macbook Pro since late 2008. In the (nearly) 6 years. I've had zero issues, other than the battery going duff about a year ago (and thats more because how its gets used).
Before that I had a top of the range Dell XPS. Every 6-12 months it'd lunch a hard drive for no reason. It got bent around a bed post in a hotel room before buying the Macbook the next day.
I'd never buy anything else now. Mac for life!
Its like buying a new car, there are lots of optionsâ€¦. but you know a VW will last longer and not break as much but cost more to start off with.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 25, 2014)

Went Mac just over 3 years ago now. Amazing piece of kit.  I'd love a Macbook Pro or Air, but I have my music collection and DVD's backed up on here for streaming when I want to watch using Apple TV.  No major issues so far in my ownership, just an occasional refusal to wake from sleep for some reason which I can't quite work out!!


----------



## Dellboy (Apr 26, 2014)

Just got my first IMac, one of the All-in-one computers, Intel i5 27"  screen, got to say its a cracking bit of kit.

Not a scooby how to work it, coming over from PC but the things I have worked out are so much better and faster.

Super fast start up time, not like my pc, used to turn that on, go make a coffee and have a shave just to send an email.

Its hard work to cross over (well for me it is) but I won't be going back.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 26, 2014)

Dellboy said:



			Just got my first IMac, one of the All-in-one computers, Intel i5 27"  screen, got to say its a cracking bit of kit.

Not a scooby how to work it, coming over from PC but the things I have worked out are so much better and faster.

Super fast start up time, not like my pc, used to turn that on, go make a coffee and have a shave just to send an email.

Its hard work to cross over (well for me it is) but I won't be going back.
		
Click to expand...

What made you change?


I keep hearing it takes quite awhile to get used to the change and the OP system isn't as logical as windows, am I hearing correctly?


----------



## Rooter (Apr 26, 2014)

CMAC said:



			What made you change?


I keep hearing it takes quite awhile to get used to the change and the OP system isn't as logical as windows, am I hearing correctly?
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried windows 8 Colin? It's awesome, especially after installing classic shell which gives you the look and feel of xp, but quicker than mac in my opinion and everything is where you expect!!


----------



## Ethan (Apr 26, 2014)

CMAC said:



			What made you change?


I keep hearing it takes quite awhile to get used to the change and the OP system isn't as logical as windows, am I hearing correctly?
		
Click to expand...

No, you really aren't hearing properly. Macs are pretty easy to use, and intuitive. Don't mistake the fact that they work a bit differently from Windows for the notion it isn't as logical. The truth is quite the reverse. 

I switched to Macs about 9 years ago and although W7 and 8 seem better (because they copied Apple) than older Microsoft OSs, the Mac OS is still the easiest and most reliable. It isn't perfect but it is pretty damn good. I use a W7 machine at work, so get a daily comparison. 

I persuaded my wife to get an iMac a few years back and she is not at all techie, but was able to switch without looking at the manual.


----------



## John (Apr 26, 2014)

Have to agree with nearly everyone else.

Switched to a Macbook Pro a couple of years ago after a Toshiba laptop that crashed randomly up to 15 times a day, every day for its 8 month life.

My MBP has not crashed once. No virus/malware problems. They are more expensive than equivalent spec PC's but you will be guaranteed to go through at least 3 PC machines in half the life of your mac.

Didn't get the hype until i took the plunge, I'll never go near a windows machine again.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 26, 2014)

John said:



			Have to agree with nearly everyone else.

Switched to a Macbook Pro a couple of years ago after a Toshiba laptop that crashed randomly up to 15 times a day, every day for its 8 month life.

My MBP has not crashed once. No virus/malware problems. They are more expensive than equivalent spec PC's but you will be guaranteed to go through at least 3 PC machines in half the life of your mac.

Didn't get the hype until i took the plunge, I'll never go near a windows machine again.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, as more and more people take the plunge there will be more than enough viruses and malware ported to Macs....


----------



## Piece (Apr 26, 2014)

I've had a Mac in some form or another since the late 1980s. Been through many versions, but one thing is clear all through this time: they just 'work' right out of the box.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 27, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Spoke directly to Apple and made my choices

21.5-inch iMac 

Hardware
3.1GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7, Turbo Boost up to 3.9GHz
8GB 1600MHz DDR3 SDRAM - 2X4GB
1TB Fusion Drive
NVIDIA GeForce GT 750M 1GB GDDR5
Apple Magic Mouse
Apple Wireless Keyboard 
Accessory Kit
Apple USB superdrive

Â£1403 +vat
		
Click to expand...

changed my mind 21.5" is too small, going for 27".

@rooter, no not tried win 8, scunnered with windows to be honest- I get a bsod once every 2 days now and thats after a clean rebuild that cost me an arm and a leg........as well as 4 days without my machine and lost data.:angry:

That Apple time machine that backs up hourly wirelessly looks excellent


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 27, 2014)

Overpriced but V Good. Students and forces/vets get discount (and others I suspect).


----------



## MarkA (Apr 28, 2014)

CMAC said:



			What made you change?


I keep hearing it takes quite awhile to get used to the change and the OP system isn't as logical as windows, am I hearing correctly?
		
Click to expand...

 I changed over last April - Ive got a pc also at home and I haven't even switched it on sine I got the imac - Windows 8 killed PCs for me though I do use a win 7 PVC at work.  You'll scratch your head for a couple of weeks but they are very straightforward


----------



## Snelly (Dec 15, 2014)

I am reactivating this thread as I am going to get a Macbook Pro in the January sales and wondered if there have been any major changes since April that make a difference to the decision on which model.   

Any advice on what I need to look for?  I will be using this as my main work machine.  

Budget up to Â£1500.

Thanks.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 15, 2014)

I won one so no need to buy now- brilliant machine and very light


----------



## Val (Dec 15, 2014)

Snelly said:



			I am reactivating this thread as I am going to get a Macbook Pro in the January sales and wondered if there have been any major changes since April that make a difference to the decision on which model.   

Any advice on what I need to look for?  I will be using this as my main work machine.  

Budget up to Â£1500.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

MacBook Pro got an upgrade in July, unsure by what if I'm honest

http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#Mac


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 16, 2014)

I've taken the plunge and bought a 27" iMac, it's mainly for my daughter as she'll soon be needing one for school work etc. I'm sure it will work out well with the iPad's, iPhone's and Apple TV we have currently though. Have to admit, haven't even tried one but if it's anything like an iPad or iPhone then I'm sure it'll be a winner


----------



## Val (Dec 16, 2014)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I've taken the plunge and bought a 27" iMac, it's mainly for my daughter as she'll soon be needing one for school work etc. I'm sure it will work out well with the iPad's, iPhone's and Apple TV we have currently though. Have to admit, haven't even tried one but if it's anything like an iPad or iPhone then I'm sure it'll be a winner 

Click to expand...

The OS and where they hide files takes a bit of getting used but if I'm honest I wouldn't go back to windows now.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 16, 2014)

Val said:



			The OS and where they hide files takes a bit of getting used but if I'm honest I wouldn't go back to windows now.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure if I get stuck my 9 yr old daughter will help me out :rofl:

I fitted a smart TV in the back room a few months back and she started streaming you tube videos on it controlled from her iPad before I had even got the manual out lol


----------



## Val (Dec 16, 2014)

Lanark_Golfer said:



			I'm sure if I get stuck my 9 yr old daughter will help me out :rofl:

I fitted a smart TV in the back room a few months back and she started streaming you tube videos on it controlled from her iPad before I had even got the manual out lol
		
Click to expand...

Sounds about right :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2014)

Val said:



*The OS and where they hide files *takes a bit of getting used but if I'm honest I wouldn't go back to windows now.
		
Click to expand...

exactly! they task me, they task me!

[video=youtube_share;gsYT8YHL-R0]http://youtu.be/gsYT8YHL-R0[/video]


----------



## Snelly (Dec 19, 2014)

Bought a 13" MacBook Pro with the i7 chip, 512GB and 16GB RAM.

Using it now and am close to clueless at this stage as to how to navigate around it.  I will get there I am sure though.


----------



## Lump (Dec 19, 2014)

Snelly said:



			Bought a 13" MacBook Pro with the i7 chip, 512GB and 16GB RAM.

Using it now and am close to clueless at this stage as to how to navigate around it.  I will get there I am sure though. 

Click to expand...

Great choice. I'm still using an 6 year old Macbook pro thats had ZERO! issues since buying new in 2008.


----------

